#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Applications of Schrdinger wave equation in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

Generally, quantum mechanics does not assign deﬁnite values to  observables. Instead, it makes predictions about probability  distributions; that is, the probability of obtaining each of the  possible outcomes from measuring an observable. Naturally, these  probabilities will depend on the quantum state at the instant of the  measurement. There are, however, certain states that are associated with  a deﬁnite value of a particular observable





  Similar Threads: THE SCHRIODINGER EQUATION in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Wave equation for uniform Transmission lines power system analysis free pdf download Electromagnetic wave as the transverse wave: phase factor in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Time independent Schrӧdinger wave equation in one dimension in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Wave function in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

